# Heres some pics of my dog



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

she is a 1 year old boxer


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

feel free to post up your boxers if you got them or pit bulls or american staffys


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

im getting a dog in a month or two but cant make up my mind beetween boxer or staffy i really like your boxer


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks man i would have got a staffy but my mom wouldnt let me both are great dogs


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

what is she like round other dogs and when people come to your house


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Looks really skinny...too skinny...


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

shes awsome. she always barkes when people come to the door or are around the house. but hes such a sweetie who wouldnt hurt a fly unless some one is hurting there master. shes the best around kids my mom runs a day care and shes always around them. but if you do get a boxer make sure you get a good breeder. and shes great around other dogs she never fights just plays but she was around dogs her hole life as soon as i got her i started taking her to the dog park i think that helped her alot with other dogs.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Looks really skinny...too skinny...


i know she looks skiny. i just changed her food to a high energy food im hoping that will alow her to get some meat on her bones


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

boxers do look skinny when young but when they get older they gain weight


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> boxers do look skinny when young but when they get older they gain weight :nod:


 true


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Nice looking Boxer!








Later
Eric


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

awwwww... so cute!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

looks like a cute dog, i love dogs when they tilt their head to the side-makes them look like they are trying to understand u


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

she's a cute dog 
i miss mine


----------

